# rate the person above you's avatar



## thebeginning

this is a traditional forum game.  there is also rate the person above you's member name, and profile picture ratings and signature ratings...i thought i'd go traditional.  would it be bad for us to start doing games in here? they can be fun if alot of people participate.


i guess i have to go first then.

i give the person above me a 0/0.  because there is no person above me.


----------



## Xmetal

7/10, nice macro shot! :mrgreen:


----------



## AIRIC

8/10 Tickled my funny bone

Eric


----------



## Artemis

9/10 Love the shot, fun, exciting, and upside down.


----------



## mad_malteaser

8/10 Very dark and mysterious!


----------



## airgunr

8/10 (forgot to rate....) 

Cute shot. I like the way he's resting his head like he's waiting for a treat.


----------



## MDowdey

7/10

that cat wants to scratch my eyes out, i like it!!



md


----------



## westman

MDowdey said:
			
		

> 7/10
> 
> that cat wants to scratch my eyes out, i like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> md


cool! i like killer 7/10


----------



## hobbes28

cool self portrait, 7/10


----------



## lizheaemma

8/10

I like it, it's new and different, 
Isn't that guy getting tired though!


----------



## Alison

8/10  I've always loved your av! I'm not a huge rodent person but this little guy is cute


----------



## errant_star

8/10 - It's a great shot and very typical of your portraits (which I really love btw) :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis

Great self portrait, cute, and shows your natural beauty (SP?) and great black and white! 

9/10


----------



## Bimmie

Nice contrast and color
8/10


----------



## Nikon Fan

Unique choice of avatar, and when I see it I always recognize the post w/o seeing a name.  I'd give it a 7/10...


----------



## Alison

10/10, one of my favorite av's on the board!.


----------



## lizheaemma

9/10 not just because i really like the shot but because your brave enough to hand your camera to your son!


----------



## Nagala

7/10

Nice tight crop. Lighting is a little uneven. Can't go wrong with a mouse.


----------



## LilCujo

10/10 I love that movie... awesome....


----------



## molested_cow

Did he lose his contacts?

7/10


----------



## Xmetal

8/10

I've been letting my tongue hang freely for a while now.


----------



## vixenta

oooo nice set of wheels, and my favourite colour too! *drool*

8/10


----------



## Xmetal

vixenta said:
			
		

> oooo nice set of wheels, and my favourite colour too! *drool*
> 
> 8/10



*shrugs* Why hold back?







:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike

7/10...I like the sparkle in that car's eye


----------



## terri

7/10; I've always thought this one was cute.


----------



## LilCujo

8/10 That dog is soooo cuuuteeee....


----------



## Giraf

8/10

I Like Hockey....
IT's Truly Canadian!


----------



## Traci

Cute kitty


----------



## JonMikal

9/10

nice shadow and walt disney was a genius


----------



## Alison

Aargh! Now you've messed me up because I was going to give you a 10/10 for your av but a little while ago it was different. So, this one gets 9/10 only because I thought the one right before it (of the capital I think?) fit you the best of all the one's you've had.


----------



## JonMikal

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Aargh! Now you've messed me up because I was going to give you a 10/10 for your av but a little while ago it was different. So, this one gets 9/10 only because I thought the one right before it (of the capital I think?) fit you the best of all the one's you've had.


 
i changed i changed! i demand a reconsideration!  

10/10 on yours because i see more than an avatar; i see a beautiful child, who we've all come to know, with awesome parents! :hugs:


----------



## vixenta

9/10

I really like the effect of this one! Nice shadows


----------



## MDowdey

10/10


i like shadows...they are purty  


md


----------



## mentos_007

10/10


----------



## Hertz van Rental

196/10 for the same reasons ;-)


Besides I'm doing the rating on behalf of MD


----------



## MDowdey

10/10

the likeness is uncanny!!!!


jk, i just like the dude...not the painting. she is rather old and faded.   


md


----------



## Allsmiles7282

9/10

Becuase I think the guy in the picture is hot! =)

Is it Tom Hanks?  It sorta looks like, sorta doesnt. hmmm...


----------



## mentos_007

10/10 
signiature is VERY original  - there's no but av is great


----------



## santino

9/10 'cause it's so natural


----------



## MDowdey

10/10 cause santino is THE MAN!!!!! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

9/10...no 10/10... no 50/10...

Here! Take all the points...and my wallet...'cause you're pointing a big shooty thing at me.



(And she is only 100 years old - she's not the daVinci)


----------



## LilCujo

I say a 10/10 not just for the pic...lol but the caption "I shave Monkeys" cracks me up...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

8/10
Only because i don't know what's going on in yours.


(And just what is so funny about my chosen career? Someone has to do it)


----------



## LilCujo

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 8/10
> Only because i don't know what's going on in yours.
> 
> 
> (And just what is so funny about my chosen career? Someone has to do it)


 
  yeah mine is a bit small....(someone told me size didn't matter... ) its actually a pic of a goalie making a save..I goda get a new one anyways...



I guess you are right, someone has to do it...but it makes me giggle


----------



## Hertz van Rental

8/10
That's either a very tiny goal or they are very big men. And you play football with sticks?!?


----------



## LilCujo

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 8/10
> And you play football with sticks?!?


 
what???? Doesn't everyone? ;-)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LilCujo said:
			
		

> what???? Doesn't everyone? ;-)


I don't seem to remember sticks being in the rules.... but then I always played Rugby.


----------



## LaFoto

7/10
I'm not fan of goaties, but Monus Lisus looks OK in it .


----------



## Artemis

Ohhh I like I like, great colour!
9/10 id say for this one.


Id also like to mention...that I thought getting your stick out in football was illegal....ot atleast frowned about.


----------



## ferny

Not illegal, just not a good idea.


----------



## hobbes28

is that Vinnie in that picture?  

0/10 because you don't have one.


----------



## Artemis

ferny said:
			
		

> Not illegal, just not a good idea.



You didnt rate mine 

and 8/10 for hobbes...weird...but fun


----------



## Alison

8/10 for Arty, I like the color and mood


----------



## ferny

Artemis said:
			
		

> You didnt rate mine
> 
> and 8/10 for hobbes...weird...but fun


Yours was already rated wasn't it? Plus, I don't have one as Aubrey said.



> is that Vinnie in that picture?


Yup.
http://www.uglyfootballers.com/genpage.asp?DocumentID=106




> Then there's Vinnie the former English soccer enforcer, his controversial career vividly encapsulated in one famous 1987 photograph which shows the Wimbledon midfielder "getting to grips" with his opponent, rising young Newcastle star Paul "Gazza" Gascoigne. You only need to look at poor Gazza's shocked and agonised expression to know exactly where Jones's iron-tight grip was.


http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2002/04/28/1019441322753.html?oneclick=true


----------



## JonMikal

5/10 sometimes nothing is a good thing


----------



## Alison

YEAH! Now I can give you your 10/10 :bow: :cheer:


----------



## LaFoto

And I give you a 10/10 for going outside in the cold, blowing soap bubbles just to please the kids AND taking photos of the event, pretending that it were spring already!! 
And for being brave enough to put up a self-portrait .


----------



## LittleMan

8/10
Very colorful!  It catches the eye!


----------



## photographiti

10/10 Saving Private Ryan is an incredible movie!


----------



## LilCujo

10/10 I have always liked that statue and picture...that totaly rocks...


Ok ok since nobody could see the other Av I have changed mine...and look, you can see it..woot


----------



## Andrea K

8/10 took me a while to figure out what it was but i like it


----------



## JonMikal

9/10 - great lighting and fun to play with.


----------



## photogoddess

10/10 - nice and sharp plus it reminds me of all the great photos Jon Mikal posts. :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe

8/10 i like the flower and the blue background.....looks nice to me


----------



## Andrea K

8/10 snake or lizard?


----------



## thebeginning

lizard, most definitely. or a very strange snake. hah.

8/10 very moody and interesting.


----------



## doenoe

8/10 because apples make the world go round
and i like the actual picture to 
 And its a lizard, bearded dragon to be excact


----------



## Niki

8/10 Kinda cute.


----------



## ferny

Has someone else fallen into your trap, Niki? :mrgreen:


----------



## KizaHood

0/0 - you misslinked it.


----------



## hobbes28

10/10 - reminds me of that song "staring down the barrel of a .45" (don't really know the name of it and I know it's not a .45 but humor me.  )


----------



## andycarnall

9/10 for the avatar, like the animation.

Depeche mode did "Barrel of a gun" a while back - is that what you're thinking of?


----------



## KizaHood

9/10

Though I think your avatar is underexposed, I'm giving you this high mark because I really like your signature. If there was "mug of beer" instead of that champagne, I would have considered 10/10


----------



## mad_malteaser

9/10 - Every time I see that avatar I feel like I should throw up my hands and yell "It wasn't me!"


----------



## Niki

ferny said:
			
		

> Has someone else fallen into your trap, Niki? :mrgreen:



Thehe, I suppose so. :mrgreen:


mad_malteaser, 9/10. Lovely shot of a beauty dog.


----------



## mentos_007

10/9  the photo is great


----------



## Bimmie

8/10

I like the blur behind the sharpness of your face..yupyup


----------



## JonMikal

9/10 - the expression is one as if he just pooped in his pants


----------



## LittleMan

6/10
kinda boring and not as good as the guy pointing w/ the crazy DoF.


----------



## anton980

LittleMan, You shall receive 9 for good cropping skills, 10 for making it into black and white and 10 for reminding me of a good movie.

Edit: and I just realized, I dont even have an avatar anymore...


----------



## Nikon Fan

I guess it gets a 0/10 for lack of avatar...


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 for trying to think outside of the box; and you're one of my fav TPF members!


----------



## Alison

10/10 (again) to increase your average after LittleMan brought it down :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> 10/10 (again) to increase your average after LittleMan brought it down :mrgreen:


 
yeah, whats up with that.  he's getting on my bad side now  i would leave him MORE negative reputation comments, but the system says he's reached the limit of bad remarks :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> yeah, whats up with that.  he's getting on my bad side now


uh-oh...... hehehehe :mrgreen:



> i would leave him MORE negative reputation comments, but the system says he's reached the limit of bad remarks :lmao:


Well, it's about time.... :greenpbl:

Oh, and I need to score your avatar... hmmm....

I'll give you a 5/10 for not changing it :lmao:



j/k, you're awesome


----------



## LittleMan

Yeah! WooHooo! JM changed his avatar :lmao:

I like it a lot!  I give it a 15/10 :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal

thank you...you now deserve a 15/10 as well and many positive rep points! godspeed on your journey to the positive side of TPF.


----------



## mygrain

8/10 i like smiles. they remind me of butterflies and marshmallows.


----------



## Alison

150/10....One of my all time fav av's of TPF. :mrgreen:


----------



## panocho

8/10 very nice!! I really like those bubbles!


----------



## Allsmiles7282

9/10...i really like the look of the older camera.  give it a classic feel!!


----------



## ferny

It's always great to see what a user looks like. :thumbsup: I won't give a score though, that'd be wrong (  :mrgreen: ).

Go on, rate my Pickle.


----------



## Meysha

I love that picture of a dog! He looks really scared or surprised!
and his eyes almost look blue on my screen which adds to the creepiness.

and yes mines a pic of myself too, i've been meaning to change it.


----------



## ferny

I don't think I should really rate an avatar again, it looks like I'm trying to get more feedback on mine but... Pickle says thanks. *She* is happy that you like *her* picture. :mrgreen:
Her eyes are brown and she was just looking at something. She's incredibly alert!

I like your avatar, Meysha, but I'd rather see you. I just said how I like to see who I'm talking to.  Plus, from what I can tell, you're very pretty and have no need to hide yourself like you have.


----------



## Meysha

There we go, I changed it. Now everyone can see me... Woo Hooo!!! I was just so proud of that Sketching look from PS. I can never find a pic to do it to. Ah well. I like the real pic better anyway.

My dog is a psycho... and I wish my dog were like yours (well from what I can tell of her anyway). Sorry about calling her a he.


----------



## Alison

Nice to "see" you Meysha. 10/10


----------



## Xmetal

9/10

awwwww ain't they cute??


----------



## Alison

Thanks  You'll have to thank Voodoocat, he snapped this one while at JT 

And 10/10 for you because that color rocks!


----------



## Nikon Fan

10/10 b/c you two have to be the cutest couple at TPF   And great mods as well


----------



## Hertz van Rental

9/10 - and not just because I went to the annual Gurning competition once.


----------



## Darfion

I give the avatar above me 10/10 because that's what i thought M Dowdey would look like 
[waits for rep points to plummet]


----------



## andycarnall

Darfion said:
			
		

> I give the avatar above me 10/10 because that's what i thought M Dowdey would look like
> [waits for rep points to plummet]



At least you have from rep points :cry: 

9/10 for sheer bizarre value


----------



## DarkEyes

andycarnall said:
			
		

> At least you have from rep points :cry:
> 
> 9/10 for sheer bizarre value




well, andycarnall, you get a 7/10 for showin ya face to us all.


----------



## Alison

10/10 because Yoda ROCKS!


----------



## Luminosity

10/10 because you're both shexy 

And you look so relaxed and happy.

<----- yeah this is really me... I'm Angie .... *sigh* I've been undercover as a strange blonde aussie chic all along ....but I feel its time you all knew the truth :mrgreen:  :er:


----------



## ferny

5/10 

She is nice an' all, but I prefer Tina.


----------



## Chiller

10/10, cause black is my favorite colour


----------



## LilCujo

10/10 that av rocks...


----------



## thebeginning

i'll give you a 4....



... out of 5 ;-)

cool hockey helmet!


----------



## LilCujo

Thank you... 

9/10

almost looks like he is fliping you off..hehe


----------



## Corry

8/10...I couldn't tell it was a helmet until thebeginning said it, but I've always thought it looked cool!


----------



## thebeginning

hah. 

that's actually my hand...'flipping' a gun.  not a real gun though.


----------



## Xmetal

9/10

Had me slightly baffled until you pointed out the gun.


----------



## LilCujo

Ok I changed it..and hopefuly you can see what it is...*cross fingers*

6/10 thats kinda cool although a 10/10 for the sig, that is an awesome blue...


----------



## Corry

Hey! Y'all skipped me!


----------



## LilCujo

DOH!!!

I say ....... 10/10 cuz sports are cool and stuff


----------



## Nikon Fan

Well since Hertz is diggin up old threads, I thought I'd bring this back to life...cuz there are lots of different avatars around now  

So I give the above 3/10 b/c I hate hockey and I feel like being nice


----------



## JonMikal

9/10.  would have been a 10/10 but it makes me itch (ants)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

-1,000 because it's rude to point.


----------



## vixenta

7/10  
What a great looking 'she man' you got there Herts 

Its funny looking back on this thread because alot of people have changed there avatar so many of the comments that make little sense now...think i might change mine, i've had it since i joined!


----------



## ferny

I like that avatar, even though I thought it was a silhouette of a mountain at first. :shock: 

8/10 because it's relaxing, mysterious and stands out.


----------



## BlueEyedSarah

Looks like fluffy red handcuffs...kinky


----------



## Smith2688

Swirly and kinda evil looking.  Mysterious.


----------



## MDowdey

dinner!


----------



## JonMikal

after a lion's dinner! they dont eat metal or wood


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I'm seriously tempted to bite the hand that freed me.


(Seeing as how old threads are being resurrected - I've decided to revive my old avatar. Mona has gone off to be restored)


----------



## BlueEyedSarah

See no evil


----------



## Lensmeister

Nice image ... maybe a dragon in a cresent moon.


----------



## Xmetal

What Football team is that?


----------



## MDowdey

the hottest woman alive. hands down.


----------



## Xmetal

Wouldn't have set the avatar if she wasn't. 

I find Jackass painfully disturbing.


----------



## Lensmeister

My team is the greatest team in existance .......... 

WHITBY TOWN F.C.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> My team is the greatest team in existance ..........
> 
> WHITBY TOWN F.C.


 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

Macc Town FC!:thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Back to "rating the person aboves avatar"!4/10 Right colour, wrong team!


----------



## Unimaxium

4/10... it looks like a good shot, but it's so small and the text at the bottom should have been cropped off before shrinking it for use as an avatar. And as for the sig (just because it deserves mentioning)... it's very cute but sooo distracting, lol. 5/10.


----------



## fadingaway1986

I like Hertz's avatar. It reminds me of.. Hertz. Like I will see that avatar around the forums and go like - there's hertz! 10/10

I wanna see someone rate mine


----------



## Unimaxium

What about mine?


----------



## Armstror

It staaaares at meee! 
5/10. For some reason i think if it had color it would be more interesting. Looks good though.


----------



## Andrea K

7/10 where's its body???


----------



## Alison

8/10, love the lighting


----------



## ferny

0/10. I'm scared of men made out of wood and I'm wondering what he's doing with his hands.


----------



## JonMikal

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> 8/10, love the lighting


 
10/10 hey mom! :hugs:


----------



## LittleMan

No avatar there at the moment.... but then again... less is more.

:mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

8/10  Looks ready to drop into my eye!








Does anyone see the baby??????????????????


----------



## Alison

10/10 Ohhhhhhhh! I see it, that's really neat!


----------



## LilCujo

lol 10/10 that look just cracks me up...


----------



## Andrea K

8/10 nice action shot! though i dont like hockey much :greenpbl:


----------



## Nikon Fan

8/10 interesting pic, and you've had that avatar forever!


----------



## LittleMan

I don't really like your avatar amanda... sorry...

but since it's better than the last one I'll give it a 6/10


----------



## JonMikal

dude, what's up with the flower? i hate flowers but i'll give ya 5/10 since it's perfectly exposed.


----------



## Nikon Fan

50/10....wait what happened to the pointing man???? well you can still have 50 since i like you, but you better put that avatar back up


----------



## loopy

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I don't really like your avatar amanda... sorry...
> 
> but since it's better than the last one I'll give it a 6/10



I sure do. I'll give it a 9/10.

Makes me think of Lemmings.


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> dude, what's up with the flower? i hate flowers but i'll give ya 5/10 since it's perfectly exposed.


EDIT:
$&^# right it's perfectly exposed! 

Love the frog toy loopy!
8/10 :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan

I don't think I've ever seen you say a dirty word littleman..that trip must have changed you  

I gotta give you a 5/10 too, cuz it's a girly flower and you said a potty word!


----------



## Andrea K

9/10 i like it because it moves


----------



## LittleMan

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen you say a dirty word littleman..that trip must have changed you
> 
> I gotta give you a 5/10 too, cuz it's a girly flower and you said a potty word!


It was from some show I was watching while I was writing the reply, it said something along those lines. 

I love your avatar andreag5
I give it a 9/10


----------



## JonMikal

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen you say a dirty word littleman..that trip must have changed you


 
hmmmm, i agree Amanda...i was very taken by that response, hmmmmmm ***packing soap for a quick trip to texas***


----------



## Nikon Fan

Movie smovie...make sure you use that soap first Jon  Then he'll regret it


----------



## LittleMan

.

:lmao:


----------



## Corry

I'm giving Amanda a 7/10, cuz I LIKED the old one!!!! (I like this one too though!)


----------



## LittleMan

Fixed it.


----------



## JonMikal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Fixed it.


 
%#&%# you really know how to ruin a barnfire!


----------



## LittleMan

JonMikal said:
			
		

> %#&%# you really know how to ruin a barnfire!


Well, #*$%& I couldn't let it go on forever you know!




:mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal

back to the avatar....3/10 it's starting to wither from all the profanity


----------



## Corry

I'm giving BOTH of you 0/10 cuz you SKIPPED ME!


----------



## hobbes28

0/10 because it's not the Red Sox.


----------



## Corry

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 0/10 because it's not the Red Sox.




-1/10 cuz you gave my honey-bunch Mark Prior a 0/10!


----------



## ScarlettRain

8/10
Is it a softball player? I'm most useless when it comes to sports-people.. ^_^;; But a nice photo


----------



## Cipriano

9/10 great angle


----------



## puzzle

Huh - this thread is a little surreal now - you should all try and guess what avatar you were actually talking about


----------



## Verbal

5/10 the colors contrast so much!  But cute birds.


----------



## photo gal

His hair is exploding........appropo!!!  : )


----------



## Mansi

10/10


----------



## Rob

The lovely mansi 9/10!

Rob


----------



## Mansi

thank you 
you're not too bad yourself :mrgreen:
so i'll give ya a 8/10


----------



## LittleMan

who dug up this thread?!?!


----------



## clarinetJWD

Does Rob bite his thumb at me!?  5/10 for the insult!


----------



## jocose

No, I think rob is smoking a ciggie at you.

Clarinet in water...10/10


----------



## Mansi

10/10 on rob's newest avatar! it's hot!


----------



## Rob

Yay thanks! It's me as taken by someone lovely at the TPF meet-up!

Rob


----------



## clarinetJWD

Man you changed the avatar just as I was posting!  I think that was on purpose 

New one 8/10


----------



## Corry

I'm rating JoCose, since he was skipped. 

8/10  The astronaut monkey makes me laugh.


----------



## Cipriano

10/10 go go Marlyn


----------



## Rob

Space Monkey Mafia tastic!

Corry's a lovely 8/10 (cos it's a bit old now!)

Rob


----------



## Rob

Damn you've got to be quick here!


----------



## jocose

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm rating JoCose, since he was skipped.
> 
> 8/10 The astronaut monkey makes me laugh.


 
Thank you Corry, you get a 10/10 just cuz I like ya.  It seems that since Joe has gone back to TX, he has forgotten about his east coast friends...

Rob, you always get a 10 from me, just cuz you're you!!


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 because of my history with NASA


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> 10/10 because of my history with NASA


 
Careful what you say there big man...don't want to break that restraining order!!

Oh, and today's av is way 10/10


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 again for the kind words


----------



## PlasticSpanner

10/10
The intimidating finger is back!:thumbup: :lmao:


----------



## Mansi

very cute kid plasticspammer 9/10 :mrgreen:


----------



## clarinetJWD

jocose said:
			
		

> Thank you Corry, you get a 10/10 just cuz I like ya.  It seems that since Joe has gone back to TX, he has forgotten about his east coast friends...
> 
> Rob, you always get a 10 from me, just cuz you're you!!


Not back in Texas yet... I leave on Friday morning.  I was just too slow posting.  Jocose's avatar 9/10.  Only Scott's Zoolander one can beat it


----------



## PlasticSpanner

We've missed Cipriano!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

4/10 because it moves too fast for my brain!:er:


----------



## clarinetJWD

Yep: JonMikal brought back the name and the avatar 
9.5/10


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Joe, your Avatar is cool!

9/10

(Just changed mine too :er: )


----------



## clarinetJWD

Whoa! Avatars changing like pancakes! (I may be mixing up my analogies  )
Ne PlasticSpanner-7/10


----------



## LaFoto

7/10 because it took ages until I saw the clarinet (it required a remark by terri for me to understand what it is - but now it really makes sense).

Can't Rob post and I can comment on his new one? Photo taken by Mentos in SaffronWalden on Saturday night, 20 August?


----------



## jocose

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Whoa! Avatars changing like pancakes! (I may be mixing up my analogies  )
> Ne PlasticSpanner-7/10


 
Flippin' like pancakes would work :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

LaFoto said:
			
		

> 7/10 because it took ages until I saw the clarinet (it required a remark by terri for me to understand what it is - but now it really makes sense).


 
You didn't see the Clarinet?  What did you think it was? 

Oh and 5/10 for your Avatar!  Makes me feel drunk!:lmao:


----------



## jocose

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> You didn't see the Clarinet? What did you think it was?


 
This one time...at band camp...

Oh, sorry...Ms. Hannigan floats through my mind every now and then.

5/10, your mug looks like someone who would kick my ass just because I was standing there


----------



## LittleMan

10/10 calvo is the way to go! :thumbup:

EDIT.... that was for plastic.

10/10 for jocose.  love them astro monkeys!


----------



## jocose

LittleMan said:
			
		

> 10/10 calvo is the way to go! :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT.... that was for plastic.
> 
> 10/10 for jocose. love them astro monkeys!


 
10/10 and who can't love fornicating mice?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

8/10

Looks like Planet of the Apes kinda stuff!  Scarey!


----------



## Rob

How about this one??


----------



## PlasticSpanner

10/10!

Scares the hell outta me!

9/10 for Robs! (Shame about the cigarette!  ) Mentos takes great pics doesn't she!:thumbup:


----------



## Rob

Yep. She has the minty touch!

Oh and a 10/10 as I can place you with that av.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

-100/10 for the sheer cheek 


(I think I would have made a good nun)


----------



## JonMikal

9/10 for almost pulling off the classic shemale look


----------



## PlasticSpanner

jocose said:
			
		

> 5/10, your mug looks like someone who would kick my ass just because I was standing there


 
But I'm smiling in that shot!


----------



## jocose

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> But I'm smiling in that shot!


 
That's a smile? :lmao:


----------



## PlasticSpanner

I'm not very emotive!


----------



## jocose

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I'm not very emotive!


Oh, in that case, you get a 10/10 for effort


----------



## mentos_007

well I see a monkey there....  so... 5/10 or.. if the monkey is handsome... 10/10


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 i love your smile...plus i heard your voice in that interview series


----------



## Artemis

10/10 I love the depth of field...

thinking about carrying on that interview series if I can be botherd...


----------



## JonMikal

Artemis said:
			
		

> 10/10 I love the depth of field...
> 
> * thinking about carrying on that interview series if I can be botherd...*



cool

9/10 for the shifty eyes


----------



## jocose

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> well I see a monkey there.... so... 5/10 or.. if the monkey is handsome... 10/10


 
He's a cute monkey, I admit, but pales compared with you.  you get a 20/10 (am I allowed to do that?)


----------



## thebeginning

i say start it back up, i loved them!

10/10.  family guy is awesome.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10 out of 10 ...but minus 5 for the camera shake. They just ain't circles.


----------



## JonK

10/10 for musketeer mona


----------



## tmpadmin

Ha! What luck! I loved it so much I had my cow carry it around forever.

Edit: Bah, just one less second and that would have worked.

I'll give Joh's an 8/10 but only because I'm seeing double.


----------



## JonK

better luck nex time quick draw mcmona.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I can fix it with an edit, you know.


----------



## mentos_007

10/10 ... your avatar looks exactly as you do  hehehe


----------



## danalec99

10/10...lovely avatar!!


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 and you know why!


----------



## mentos_007

10/10.... nice tones


----------



## JonK

10/10...sweet shot mentos. I'm half polish dont ya know


----------



## Hertz van Rental

JonK said:
			
		

> I'm half polish dont ya know


As in 'furniture'?


----------



## photo gal

10/10 for skitzo representation


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Right off the scale there... but I'm biased.


----------



## JonK

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> As in 'furniture'?


touché 
:lmao:


----------



## Xmetal

9/10 for the cool factor.


----------



## clarinetJWD

10/10 for the hot factor


----------



## eddyk

Chilly, looks like ice over a claranet (sp?)

9/10


----------



## Andrea K

8/10

nice shot, and welcome i haven't seen you around!


----------



## Alison

10/10 Your Av always makes me smile


----------



## hobbes28

10/10 because I know the artist.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Is yours Homer Simpson swimming on his back?


----------



## danalec99

I like  Duchamp's sense of humour!


----------



## photogoddess

10/10 perfect balance :thumbsup:


----------



## Cipriano

9/10 hot climax


----------



## santino

8/10 flashing ani


----------



## LittleMan

10/10 awesome image! :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal

5/10 
hate micky but love the b&w


----------



## Xmetal

10/10 - fits your Moderator status quite well

*points* "Oi you!! quit spamming!"


----------



## JonK

10/10  cos she's canadian and blisterin'!


----------



## Andrea K

9/10 bc i like the ghost-like effect. i just noticed it actually...which is cool because i've seen it so often around here. :thumbup:


----------



## Peanuts

10/10 because it reminds me of Larry King which makes me laugh!


----------



## clarinetJWD

12/10.  :thumbsup: andrea


----------



## clarinetJWD

too quick Peanuts...7/10.  Nice pic, but I'm getting tired of flowers


----------



## icondigital

too cool! 10/10


----------



## Peanuts

9/10  Nice subtle blue eyes

(Yes.. flower avatars, the horrors of all photo forums!  Now for my "Ode to the Christmas countdown)


----------



## Mansi

hehe peanuts! 
7/10
the countdown has begun :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose

Mansi said:
			
		

> hehe peanuts!
> 7/10
> the countdown has begun :mrgreen:



10/10 -- pretty indians!


----------



## Mansi

jocose said:
			
		

> 10/10 -- pretty indians!


 
:blushing: thanks  

11/10 for you Jo! love your avatar


----------



## JonK

10/10 :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal

10/10

you make me tremble and shake....of course that could just be me seeing things!  : )


----------



## LittleMan

10/10
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JonMikal

3/10
cause you still have it


----------



## bace

Cartoons?

HOT WOMEN!!! DAMNIT!!!

3/10

*EDIT* That was for littleman.

JK gets and 8/10. I like it when people point at me.


----------



## Xmetal

*pokes Bace with a blunt stick*


----------



## bace

10/10

Obviously.

And before anyone comments on my avatar, think English Soccer team.


----------



## jocose

Bace, 10/10 for being banned and still posting over 1,000 messages :lmao:


----------



## bace

5/10

While monkeys are inherently funny, they're quite unattractive. They do like to have lots of sex though, which is pretty sweet.


----------



## jocose

bace said:
			
		

> 5/10
> 
> While monkeys are inherently funny, they're quite unattractive. They do like to have lots of sex though, which is pretty sweet.


 
Yea, and they throw their poop around.  Hmmm, maybe I should start doing that at NASA...would make it a whole lot more interesting around here!!


----------



## bace

jocose said:
			
		

> Yea, and they throw their poop around. Hmmm, maybe I should start doing that at NASA...would make it a whole lot more interesting around here!!


 
I thought that's what those guys do?

National Association of Sh!t-throwing Astronauts?


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> Yea, and they throw their poop around. Hmmm, maybe I should start doing that at NASA...would make it a whole lot more interesting around here!!


 
something needs to happen...you guys are becoming dead weight for sam


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> something needs to happen...you guys are becoming dead weight for sam


 
2/10...you pointing at ME??????


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 i love monkey avatars!


----------



## jocose

andreag5 said:
			
		

> 10/10 i love monkey avatars!


 
10/10 Me too...we should get your monkey into my space suit.

Umm, yea, that didn't quite come out the way I meant it to...


----------



## JonMikal

jocose said:
			
		

> *10/10 Me too...we should get your monkey into my space suit.*
> 
> Umm, yea, that didn't quite come out the way I meant it to...


 
:shock:


----------



## jocose

JonMikal said:
			
		

> :shock:


 
Jon "Voyeur" Mikal


----------



## panzershreck

10/10

who doesn't like monkeys? who doesn't like spacesuits? and _together_... what's not to like???


----------



## Andrea K

9/10 cool colors and physics oriented pic.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10. Intellectual monkeys should be encouraged.


----------



## Luminosity

9/10.

I know why she's smilin


----------



## icondigital

too hot! 10/10  :blushing:


----------



## photo gal

just the right amount of arrogance!  10/10


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Far more gorgeousness than should be allowed 10/10


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 I liked it even before I knew what it was!


----------



## tmpadmin

The rate-o-meter of 10 seems to be abused.  So I'm giving andreag5 an 80.  Mostly because the monkey looks like George Burns sans the cigar.


----------



## Alexandra

Tmp, your's kinda stange, but made me laugh. Nice one! 7/10


----------



## Andrea K

6/10 look at the camera!


----------



## Matty-Bass

7/10  because i said so.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

9/10

Reminds me of Pink!:thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal

9/10 for the mr. clean look


----------



## surfingfireman

JonMikal's avatar reminds me of a scene in Remember The Titans.


----------



## Mansi

nice one surfingfireman!
8/10


----------



## Andrea K

10/10


----------



## SlySniper

9/10  I like the smart monkey!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

SlySniper said:
			
		

> 9/10 I like the smart monkey!


 
Unfortunately it makes me visualise Andrea as an old granny with glasses playing Bingo! 

Sly, 7/10 for your simple but pleasant flower!  (I don't do flowers!  )


----------



## woodsac

10/10
Gotta respect "Stone Cold"


----------



## JonK

9.5/10 for the thinker


----------



## LaFoto

7/10 for being a bit shaky .


----------



## woodsac

10/10
for always being sooooo happy


----------



## PlasticSpanner

10/10 for a really cool hair style! :thumbup:


----------



## Matty-Bass

10/10 for remembering to shampoo in the shower when the pic was taken :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

9/10 just for being a bit negative


----------



## LaFoto

10/10 for the sunglasses (and another bonus point for the remark about Matty-Bass's avatar ... I was trying to think something up on those lines and did not come up with a cool enough line - but someone as cool as this guy there with those sunglasses does, of course. :thumbsup: )


----------



## hobbes28

10/10 for still being so happy.


----------



## LaFoto

10/10 for smiling as much as I do in your new "Self-Portrait-Avatar-Week"-avatar  (that smilie should be renamed from :b i g g r i n: into :lafoto:, I think, heeheeheehee)


----------



## Peanuts

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 10/10 for still being so happy.


10/10 for the same reason

(as i quickly change my avator so i fit the whole put a photo of yourself on" thing  )


----------



## danalec99

9/10 for obscuring the eyes


----------



## LaFoto

OK, your avatar is a super photo, but as an avatar I will just now say only 5/10 because you are too far away :greenpbl:


----------



## Andrea K

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately it makes me visualise Andrea as an old granny with glasses playing Bingo!*
> 
> Sly, 7/10 for your simple but pleasant flower!  (I don't do flowers!  )



ldman:

10/10 for ALWAYS smiling!! :thumbup:


----------



## Alison

10/10 because of your fantastic smile and because you remind me so much of my Mom (and that's a very good thing)


----------



## LaFoto

10/10 for some LOVELY LIGHT in your new "Self-Portrait-Avatar-Week"-avatar, Alison, and for looking so good during pregnancy! (And did you write your "avatar"-rating in reply to Andrea's avatar??????????)


----------



## PlasticSpanner

9/10  -1 because I really liked your devils avatar! :thumbup:


----------



## Alison

LaFoto said:
			
		

> 10/10 for some LOVELY LIGHT in your new "Self-Portrait-Avatar-Week"-avatar, Alison, and for looking so good during pregnancy! (And did you write your "avatar"-rating in reply to Andrea's avatar??????????)



 My reply was to your avatar  

Andrea's gets a 10/10 though as well because that monkey always makes me smile!

AArgh..I'm still too slow! PlasticSpanner gets 10/10 as well.


----------



## LaFoto

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> 9/10 -1 because I really liked your devils avatar! :thumbup:


 
No wonder: I was 25 years younger in that one 

And you get 10/10 because I was THERE when this avatar photo was taken .

Ooops, and Alison's stays the 10/10, of course.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

10's all round then!


----------



## danalec99

10/10 baby features!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for putting yourself in the picture


----------



## PlasticSpanner

8/10

Looks like you've put on a few years since I met you! (bring back the Terminator look!:thumbup: )


----------



## Alexandra

whew, seems like i missed a good deal of this thread.
well, a nice 8/10 for you, chris. Always wanted to rate that one! Love that tint, the tones, the comp...  and it's nice to see you!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Thank you!  It is from an excellent photo taken by Mentos at the European TPF meetup earlier this year!:thumbup: 

Yours, 9/10 but you look so sad!  Have a hug & cheer up!:hug::


----------



## Matty-Bass

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 9/10 just for being a bit negative


Do you mean negative in a good way or as I was being mean? 

10/10 again Plastic! :mrgreen:


----------



## Peanuts

8.5/10 because the 'tones' don't quite work for me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for the hands and lips model.



			
				Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> Do you mean negative in a good way or as I was being mean?


I'm positive that I didn't mean my response to be negative so your reply is an unexpected development.


----------



## LaFoto

100 points for the comment.

Only 6/10 for THIS avatar photo, you can be sooooooooooooooooo much nicer!!! I happen to know. (Any study of *your* hands, Graham, would please me, too, by the way )


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:
			
		

> (Any study of *your* hands, Graham, would please me, too, by the way )


:hertz: I won't even begin to ask 'why?'.


----------



## LaFoto

No. You shouldn't ... I would not tell you, anyway :greenpbl:

But a hand-study-avatar of yours could (only COULD) look like this here





or like this even! The second being more "Hertz", I think, :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Not this one, then?


----------



## LaFoto

100 points for that one!
That one is also good! Very good.* Love it!!!* 

(Mine are just crops from photos that I happened to take of you - including your hands, thankfully ON THE STEERING WHEEL! - while we were getting lost somewhere in England ...)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

It's my 'post box' impersonation. A riot at parties and quite lucrative if I do it in the street this time of year.


----------



## LaFoto

"Lucrative"? 
Ah! I see!
People try to throw in their money-filled present Christmas cards. Good idea! Very good idea.

100 points bonus for the idea! Yay! 


:scratch: I have never seen a letter box with eyes, but well............. :scratch:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:
			
		

> :scratch: I have never seen a letter box with eyes, but well............. :scratch:


How else would the Postman know when it was full?


----------



## Xmetal

10/10

*Twilight Zone music* :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

8/10 - your camera isn't pointing at the naked rabbit!


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 for the intimidation factor


----------



## digital flower

9.98/10
Man, that monkey got to get some new glasses!! :lmao:

Mine is my first attempt at an Adobe Image Ready® GIF from some train pictures I had laying around.

As you can see there is very frequent train service at my station!


----------



## LaFoto

That is ONE COOL AVATAR! Wow.
Doesn't go QUITE with avatar-self-portrait-week, but, I must admit: this is quite something!

1000 points!

If it is YOU who is getting out of this train, you get a bonus point for complying with avatar-self-portrait-week .


----------



## digital flower

LaFoto, Thanks. I think this train is much prettier than I am. Here is a link to a larger version, if anybody is interested in taking a look>
Train GIF

You of course get a 10 out of 10.
Every time I see you you are smiling


----------



## LaFoto

If I would want to shock all of you, I'd only have to post one "unsmiling-Corinna-pic" and you'd ALL stop speaking to me instantly. And that would deprive me of some wonderful friendships, so I much rather post my smiling photos!

Still 1000 points for the train station. Have seen it large. It is worth it!!! But NO ONE gets off the train. The door opens. Shuts. Train leaves. Hmph.


----------



## Mansi

10/10 for our cheerful smiling mod... awesome pic


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks Mansi.
100 points back for a beautiful girl - my "new" self-portrait shows me as unsmiling, but as young as you are now. At that time, I could still look "normal" and still be ok. Today, however... uh-oh! (Photo taken in 1981 or 1982)


----------



## JonK

10/10 for the aviators :thumbsup: before they were 'trendy'


----------



## Matty-Bass

9/10. The curtain is killing, but the shades are chilling... I hope my terminology is "hip". :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for the chap in the hat


----------



## digital flower

LaFoto said:
			
		

> But NO ONE gets off the train. The door opens. Shuts. Train leaves. Hmph.



Yeah, I know. Story of my life :???: :cry: :-(

The Russian judge gives a perfect 10.0 for that last one.


----------



## danalec99

cool avatar! 10/10! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonK

10/10...that's art dude


----------



## Matty-Bass

whos a russian judge?? 

Nice train gif! That'd be cool if you got off the train and stood there for a second, then appeared right in front of the camera! AHH!:mrgreen:


----------



## Mansi

neat b/w 9/10 :thumbsup:


----------



## woodsac

10/10
Had to rate the beautiful Mansi


----------



## Alison

10/10 - awesome tattoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 Love the hat, Alison


----------



## Rob

8/10 for being you, would have been 10 for the more natural scary look! Alison looks a bit like Alanis Morisette don't you think?


----------



## woodsac

gotta be a 10...dig the tilt

I don't like Alanis, but I like Alison's hat :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 love the pose and toos


----------



## woodsac

10/10
I did a shot like that once and my Wife said "what is that for"? :er:


----------



## Alison

8/10 - One of my favorites from your collection


----------



## JonMikal

20/10 because you are totally awesome!


----------



## danalec99

10/10 - I like it in b&w


----------



## woodsac

10/10
I just went to your site and saw your av *big* :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller

9/10  Dig the tats.


----------



## JTHphoto

10/10 well because 'tis the season...  and who doesn't like a freaky red skull with horns in a santa hat...


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 for the Joey look


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 for the classic avatar with a little modification i believe!


----------



## JTHphoto

10/10 for the myopia monkey


----------



## Hertz van Rental

9/10 because I want to know whose hands are on your shoulder.


----------



## JTHphoto

10/10 because you look like the bad guy at the end of star fox 64...  (i'd tell you whose hands they are, but i'd have to, well you know...)


----------



## JonMikal

1/10 Joey likes to kill people :er: :lmao:


----------



## woodsac

8/10
you're still pointing at everyone and accusing them of things :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 even though you look guilty of whatever it is JM is accusing you of.


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 Because, honestly, I'm too scared to give anything less. :meh:


----------



## JonMikal

10/10 because you're smart.


----------



## Megip

0/10 because we're suicidal!

(Joke)


----------



## danalec99

8/10. fun photo!


----------



## Corry

10/10

I've always liked that self portrait! Very inventive!


----------



## Luminosity

9/10 for Marilyn, great photo of her ! You lose one point for the fact that you don't have Corry in that ava of yours  

Finding it amusing reading ppl's comments on others avatars when ppl have since changed them heh....


----------



## Luminosity

But but .... I only just changed it dude * goes off in a corner and cries * 

Haha :mrgreen:


----------



## Eightball Walker

EDITEDITEDIT!!!!!!!!

Can't post things like that about Monroe, only to find out its not her you're posting below


----------



## Luminosity

My last post was in response to Dan's, who was responding to Corry's .... but I got in first...and I think it looked like he was responding to mine, then he went and deleted his and now it looks like I'm talkin to my imaginary friends...

Confused yet ?


----------



## danalec99

I wasn't quick to delete the post!! hehe


----------



## Eightball Walker

My name is Dan too actually...but anywho, 8/10, it's so small I have to squint to see what it is, then I feel like an idiot....


----------



## danalec99

Hi Dan.. 9/10 for the fireball


----------



## Luminosity

10/10... that is an awesome self-portrait, I've always liked it !


----------



## danalec99

6/10. you could do better in the av section


----------



## Luminosity

danalec99 said:
			
		

> 6/10. you could do better in the av section


 
Lol suggestions ?


----------



## Mansi

love that one Daniele' 
10/10


----------



## Luminosity

Ruh roh I keep slipping in right before someone posts about someone elses avatar. 

* Sneaks out quietly *


----------



## Mansi

whooops sorry lumi.. we posted same time eh
cool shot of you too 
10/10 .. neat angle


----------



## danalec99

Mansi ...9.5/10...love the b&w



			
				Luminosity said:
			
		

> Lol suggestions ?


I remember shots of you making funny faces


----------



## Luminosity

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Mansi ...9.5/10...love the b&w
> 
> I remember shots of you making funny faces


 
Lol those are on my comp back home in Aus.

Will make some new ones just for you dude 

Thanks Mansi !


----------



## surfingfireman

How old are you in that pic Lumi?  You look about 10, it is a cute pic though.


----------



## Luminosity

That was taken with the webcam a week before my 31st birthday last August lol.

Would love to spend a week being ten again, that would be fun.

Your ava is great....gorgeous smile surf !


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

10/10, coz you are a beauty!


----------



## Matty-Bass

10/10 for getting the hawk to stay still and pose for you!


----------



## Corry

Luminosity said:
			
		

> My last post was in response to Dan's, who was responding to Corry's .... but I got in first...and I think it looked like he was responding to mine, then he went and deleted his and now it looks like I'm talkin to my imaginary friends...
> 
> Confused yet ?



*sniff sniff*.  Daniel doesn't like my avatar. 

And I don't have any pictures of me that are good enough to be an avatar...nothing good enough to have to look at every friggen day.

And Matty, 9/10...I like this one better than the old one you had.


----------



## aprilraven

10/10 cause its marilyn, and she is always a 10...

corry should get 10 for the muffin shot... i thought that would be a cute avitar for ya....remember that??


----------



## Alison

15/10. Love the av and I always crack up at your title, as well :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven

alison, yours always looks so feminine..and so dig the hat...25/10

and if just one person laughed at the title, then i am proud! thanks girl..btw..been dreaming about reading about the birth of baby girl...

how much longer?? seems like its time.... its been on my mind a bunch, and i have been praying for you...( and might i add, looking at baby clothes..how silly can i be???)


----------



## Chiller

10/10  Cause I wanna know what April sees in that thing.


----------



## woodsac

10 for scaring me into the holiday spirit


----------



## aprilraven

15/10..just for the sexy look.....

chiller...whats it worth to ya???


----------



## Chiller

aprilraven said:
			
		

> 15/10..just for the sexy look.....
> 
> chiller...whats it worth to ya???



:scratch:


----------



## woodsac

Chiller said:
			
		

> 10/10 *Cause I wanna know what April sees in that thing*.





			
				Chiller said:
			
		

> :scratch:


 
^---- to know :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven

chiller avitar-100/10  cause i dig scary, and holiday ....very cool avitar by the way... only you could pull that off.... great! have you thought about what you might do after christmas????

thinking a skeleton rising outta snow?? that would work till feb..then have a skeleton hand holding a heart.....!! ( in the snow for effect...cold hearted ...get it??)

dang it wood sac, you beat me, your way too fast, atleast thats what your old girlfriends say!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 because you got a lot of ball for a girl


----------



## aprilraven

dang, i was hoping i had those put up....

your avitar is 9/10...but the one before, i thought was 15/10....

and thanks for the compliment...( it is a compliment...right?)


----------



## woodsac

10/10 for the way you *handle* that big ball

and you know girls...they'll say anything to keep the other girls girls away


----------



## Hertz van Rental

20/10 for even thinking of letting a girl with nails that long near your ball, 'Sac.


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 for being cool


----------



## LaFoto

100 points for sending in a self-portrait, Andrea, since it is avatar-self-portrait-MONTH (We have prolonged it! It is Avatar-Self-Portrait-MONTH now ... heehee  )


----------



## aprilraven

lafoto-10/10 cause i cant help but smile when i see your avitar....!!

hey hertz....i can retract the nails if they get in the way... i am multitalented...( leave that one alone!!)


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks, April.

I give you a 10 out of 10 for the retractable nails! That is amazing in people, but if I understand things right, you are a little, if ony a tad, different from us normal folk, right .

By the way, my current (newest - temporary) avatar is no SELF-portrait in the real sense.
My dad took it.
It is me at 6 years of age. As you can see, I am getting younger and younger  (ah well... if only...)


----------



## woodsac

1000 points for Corinna
...she keeps getting younger!


----------



## aprilraven

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Thanks, April.
> 
> I give you a 10 out of 10 for the retractable nails! That is amazing in people, but if I understand things right, you are a little, if ony a tad, different from us normal folk, right .
> 
> By the way, my current (newest - temporary) avatar is no SELF-portrait in the real sense.
> My dad took it.
> It is me at 6 years of age. As you can see, I am getting younger and younger  (ah well... if only...)




lafoto... i knew people who could appear younger, but i think it was with the help of a good surgeon and some great makeup!!  your the one with the talent...!!  i do love that shot, and speaking as one who can not be with her father this season, dont you love that he took the pic of you...? not only is the shot great, but your father took it, and looked thru the viewfinder, and this is what he saw...how he saw his little girl...laughing, sweet...adorable..

i would keep it, but i am such a goofy person!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

aprilraven said:
			
		

> this is what he saw...how he saw his little girl...laughing, sweet...adorable..


And he had no idea she would grow up to become a vicious TPF Mod.
I just hope LF's next avatar isn't a picture of her being born


----------



## aprilraven

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And he had no idea she would grow up to become a vicious TPF Mod.
> I just hope LF's next avatar isn't a picture of her being born




  


:taped sh:   funny as west h*ll!


----------



## duncanp

rating aprilravens..... finger nails are too long...


----------



## aprilraven

depends on what you wanna use them for, dont it???

your avitar...10/10...who doesnt like kitties???


----------



## Hertz van Rental

If you put the fun in funeral, did you also put the arse in hearse?


----------



## darin3200

I will have to 10 points for a cool effect, but -5 points because the person looks scary


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 for the self portrait


----------



## Matty-Bass

9/10 Another beautiful TPF chick. But... IS THAT A WEBCAM PIC?? =O


----------



## Rob

10/10 It's a self-portrait and you've got good hair.


----------



## mentos_007

heheh 10/10  I took  the photo so I can rate it 10/10


----------



## Chiller

aprilraven said:
			
		

> chiller avitar-100/10  cause i dig scary, and holiday ....very cool avitar by the way... only you could pull that off.... great! have you thought about what you might do after christmas????
> 
> thinking a skeleton rising outta snow?? that would work till feb..then have a skeleton hand holding a heart.....!! ( in the snow for effect...cold hearted ...get it??)
> 
> dang it wood sac, you beat me, your way too fast, atleast thats what your old girlfriends say!!!



  Hmmm... Not sure April...but I dig the skeleton idea. :lmao:   Get it...dig  the skeleton?...


----------



## Mansi

i love your avatars chiller!
11/10 :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilraven

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> If you put the fun in funeral, did you also put the arse in hearse?




that is just classic! it really is....can we add that to my title, oh great one..

puts the fun in funeral..and the arse in hearse....

that just makes it....!!  can you fix that for me???  :mrgreen: 

oh, and chiller.... i am here to help....( right, if you need a lift to sanitarium..)

let me know how the pics work...ok?

mansi- your always so pretty...make me feel like a troll....!! i was supposed to look like you!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Love to, oh taloned one, but I am just a mere Super-Mod. You need one of the Supreme Beings to do that.


----------



## JonMikal

aprilraven said:
			
		

> can you fix that for me??? :mrgreen:


 
for $25, you can do it yourself...all day long! :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> for $25, you can do it yourself...all day long! :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven

JonMikal said:
			
		

> for $25, you can do it yourself...all day long! :mrgreen:




hate to tell you pallie, but he doesnt mean it that way!!!

then if i join, i have the power, right???


hmmm...do i have the power to change anyone else??? :mrgreen:  yeah i know, probably not...

if i pay....do others still get to ban me? or am i ban-less??

(taloned one... i like that.....)


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Maybe I should have said 'talon-ted one'


----------



## Corry

Hey! Back on Topic! 

9/10, reminds me of da terminata!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

0/10 for ruining my fun


----------



## photo gal

15/10 hubba hub


----------



## Hertz van Rental

200/10 Mmmmm.....


----------



## aprilraven

1000/10...sexy and funny... cant beat that.... 

you never cease to make me smile, if not break out in a loud laugh!!
( thanks hertz... your so great...)


----------



## danalec99

10/10 - I see a face in that ball,... actually two!


----------



## darin3200

10/10 for Van Gough, a canon, a sweet setup


----------



## Andrea K

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> 9/10 Another beautiful TPF chick. But... IS THAT A WEBCAM PIC?? =O



:blushing: and no, it isn't 




10/10 for the self portrait of the week/month/year/etc!


----------



## Peanuts

9.5/10 because I wish we sould see your eyes better

(err.. maybe I shouldnt' be talking. ha)


----------



## Corry

Peanuts said:
			
		

> 9.5/10 because I wish we sould see your eyes better
> 
> (err.. maybe I shouldnt' be talking. ha)



9/10...wish I could see your eyes better!


----------



## woodsac

10!
Because it's finally you...I think :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan

10/10

love the look! :thumbup:


----------



## Matty-Bass

andreag5 said:
			
		

> :blushing: and no, it isn't


 
 After I posted that, I realized the stripes were painted on the walls, not just from the cam :blushing:

9/10 because Mickey is cool


----------



## JTHphoto

10/10 because your avatar has a frame and it looks cool


----------



## danalec99

10/10 what is Joey doing in here?


----------



## Rob

9/10 cos it's arty. Would be 10, but I can't see you and it's self-portrait week!


----------



## danalec99

Rob said:
			
		

> it's self-portrait week!


I thought it was last week!


----------



## LittleMan

10/10 danalec! :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller

10/10, cause I dig it.:thumbup:


----------



## Rob

10/10 for being unique!

Rob


----------



## photo gal

10/10   you look like a friend of mine named Harry, he is also from London, and you are both very handsome!


----------



## Rob

Thanks! He must really be a looker 

oh and 10/10 for being arty-self-portraity-photography cool avatar type thing!


----------



## JTHphoto

10/10 for just looking cool


----------



## Rob

Gotta be 10/10 as it's a self-portrait and you're good looking and all!


----------



## digital flower

9/10

Because you smoke too much. Every time I see you, as a matter of fact


----------



## Rob

10/10 for being an animation that doesn't annoy me!

Even if it's not a self-portrait.

Do a self portrait dude!

Rob


----------



## JTHphoto

9/10 because you are smoking ANOTHER cigarette... you must go through a carton a day


----------



## Rob

It's a chocolate cigarette (10/10 this time I think)


----------



## Chiller

10/10 cause it is your 2000th post. Congtats man. !!!


----------



## photo gal

10/10  I love a guy in a santa hat!!  : )


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

7/10 It might just be the size but then you can't help that with avatars. I think it's a bit too shadowed. What's that in front of you?


----------



## Rob

9/10 from a former WRX owner 

p.s. Adjust your monitor's brightness it's a camera!!


----------



## JonK

10/10 for the tilt and the guts to smoke in public! (you'll be lucky if you can smoke in the middle of nowhere in canada soon  )


----------



## LittleMan

8/10... that image makes my head hurt...


----------



## Andrea K

8/11 can hardly see your face


----------



## Matty-Bass

9/10 because i like stripes and you are super rad :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## panzershreck

10/10 reminds me of Danny from The Shining


----------



## surfingfireman

10/10 I love when a plan comes together!


----------



## Matty-Bass

10/10... AHH YOU'RE HOVERING IN SPACE!!! :shock::shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

4/10 for being annoyingly young


----------



## Corry

8/10, for getting increasingly scarier.


----------



## Peanuts

9/10 for looking so sweetly scared of the camera 

<-- 499 posts.. almost half way!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

6/10 for not quite getting the hang of how to use the viewfinder.


----------



## LaFoto

10/10

I love that intense look.

Just love it.


----------



## doenoe

10/10 cause there is a Canon 350D in the pic


----------



## PlasticSpanner

20/10 for the Christmas spirit! :thumbup:


----------



## Corry

10/10, cuz I SWEAR I know your twin!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for still being cute.


----------



## Rapala46

9/10 cause that eye is mezmerizingly scary


----------



## PlasticSpanner

core_17 said:
			
		

> 10/10, cuz I SWEAR I know your twin!


 
Oh? What's he doing these days?  

Rapala, 5/10 because it's not a self portrait:thumbdown:    (Hertz is even more scarey than his eye!  )


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for being good at balancing on fences.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 10/10 for being good at balancing on fences.


 
I had to balance well!  Did you see those spikes! 


10/10 because it keeps changing and each is as intimidating as the last! :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp

10/10 intruiging expression


----------



## 'Daniel'

5/10

Can't really make sense of it sorry :blushing:


----------



## duncanp

10/10 :thumbup: like the B & W, btw it's just a face and a 15 sec exposure


----------



## Rob

6/10 for a cool idea, but a bit too blurry, and it's self-portrait week/month/year so it should be you


----------



## PlasticSpanner

10/10 Merry Christmas!:thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 because I'm trying to see if i can get the Saffron Walden gang back together as an avatar group portrait.


----------



## Eric.

9/10 cause it scares the living daylights out of me.


----------



## duncanp

Rob said:
			
		

> 6/10 for a cool idea, but a bit too blurry, and it's self-portrait week/month/year so it should be you


'




it is me....


----------



## Hertz van Rental

duncanp said:
			
		

> it is me....


I think you need to cut down on the coffee, then


----------



## duncanp

ultra violet torch....


----------



## Hertz van Rental

duncanp said:
			
		

> ultra violet torch....


I think I used to know her. Nice girl, dark hair, too much make-up?


----------



## duncanp

:S i used an ultra violet light torch to illuminate my face....


----------



## scoob

8/10......cool


----------



## Hertz van Rental

scoob said:
			
		

> 8/10......cool


5/10 You shouldn't be reading walls.


----------



## danalec99

2/10. You stole Unimaximum's avatar idea


----------



## Hertz van Rental

0/10 You stole Duane Michals idea


----------



## danalec99

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 0/10 You stole Duane Michals idea


wow..do you have a link to the 'stolen' work?


----------



## Eric.

danalec99 said:
			
		

> wow..do you have a link to the 'stolen' work?


5/10 for owning half a lamp.


----------



## hobbes28

Eric. said:
			
		

> 5/10 for owning half a lamp.





8/10 for not being afraid of heights.


----------



## photo gal

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 8/10 for not being afraid of heights.



12/10 for being trustworthy!


----------



## Matty-Bass

10/10 because the photoshop skill is awesome!!


----------



## danalec99

10/10 - cool b&w!


----------



## Matty-Bass

awesome shadows! Really great texture on yours!

10/10:mrgreen:


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

You are kinda creeping me out. "redrum redrum" ahhhhh 9/10

Can you guess what mine is? HINT- It's something you have if you use your driver's licence on a regular basis.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

danalec99 said:
			
		

> wow..do you have a link to the 'stolen' work?


*pause*
It was a series of photos called 'Things Are Queer' from the book of the same name, circa 1973.
Duane Michals is one of my favourite photographers and well worth checking out. He has done much unique, humorous and original work.
A true 'great'.
*continue*


----------



## danalec99

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> *pause*
> It was a series of photos called 'Things Are Queer' from the book of the same name, circa 1973.
> Duane Michals is one of my favourite photographers and well worth checking out. He has done much unique, humorous and original work.
> A true 'great'.
> *continue*


*pause*
I had checked out Duane Michals :thumbup: the other day when you dropped his name in the other thread. I'll check out 'Things are queer'. Thanks for the lead.
*play*


----------



## LaFoto

Despite all the *pause* and *play* games here it is Daniel's photo I see last, and it gets an 8/10 because the nose has been clipped off ... ouch! That must have hurt A LOT! :shock:


----------



## danalec99

8/10 for not smiling!


----------



## LaFoto

I must have been thinking of your nose..........

But I change my rating to a 9/10 for such well trimmed hair! Yes!!!


----------



## Andrea K

9/10 for the camera in the face technique


----------



## duncanp

9/10 webcam shot?


----------



## 'Daniel'

8/10 - cool cat dont like the border.


----------



## photo gal

10/10  love the lighting.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

5/10 Prefer you


----------



## photo gal

off the charts in a piercing, look into your soul, kinda way!  oh and kinda sexy too, scary sexy! ; )


----------



## hobbes28

12/10 for letting us see you again.


----------



## duncanp

10/10 reversed lens? or good macro


----------



## Alison

8/10 Love the subject and the tones


----------



## Eric.

Hahaha. It's classic Alison.
8.345 /10.000


----------



## duncanp

8/10 wth are you doing??!?!!


----------



## toruonu

nice cat  10/10


----------



## LaFoto

Cool. 10/10 for being back after such a long absence! And for following our "Self-portrait avatar *year*"-RULE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope to see more of you in 2006!!!


----------



## Peanuts

10/10 because you look perfect with your new Canon


----------



## LittleMan

Peanuts said:
			
		

> 10/10 because you look perfect with your new Canon


 16/10 because you're just THAT beautiful. :thumbup:
EDIT: 16/10 is low... sorry...  add a few zeros to that 16.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

And you win tonight's star prize for getting three camera avatars in a row.
Congratulations


----------



## LittleMan

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And you win tonight's star prize for getting three camera avatars in a row.
> Congratulations


:lmao: didn't notice that. :lmao:


----------



## darin3200

make it 4 
Littleman: 10/10 for B&W and a canon 1n


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for not using the viewfinder on a point and shoot.


----------



## Avis

-1000000000000000000000000000000.3/10
Because I just don't like you.


----------



## elsaspet

Oh, I got a good one!  Avis.....fine looking dude.....very Alfa!


----------



## photo gal

10/10  beautiful : )


----------



## ShaCow

10/10 got a kind of retro feel to it


----------



## duncanp

2/10 wth is it?


----------



## ShaCow

its a stone droped in a cup of water... whats yours?


----------



## duncanp

nice one now i know what it is, 9/10


----------



## Aoide

10/10  Cats rule!


----------



## duncanp

nice effect and great pic 10/10


----------



## vonDrehle

10/10 for cuteness.


----------



## lsasseville

Nice Reflection of your initials. 9/10


----------



## darin3200

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 10/10 for not using the viewfinder on a point and shoot.


No, you're confused. You're *not* supposed to use the viewfinders on point and shoots, they are there for decoration. Try using one, cleary not of a usable quality.


----------



## duncanp

10/10 for not using a viewfinder on a point and shoot...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for quoting an impeccable source.


----------



## FlightShadow

8.141593/10.  is that your eye?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

FlightShadow said:
			
		

> is that your eye?


Yes.

10/10 for having the courage to lean out of an aeroplane window to get that shot


----------



## duncanp

10/10, its hertz


----------



## photo gal

10/10 me likes kitty cats!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

100/10 because I'd like the chance to


----------



## FlightShadow

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 10/10 for having the courage to lean out of an aeroplane window to get that shot


lol ... we were just sitting there with the door open, so I walked up, leaned out and took a few pics and then got yelled at by the flight attendants

and I believe I already rated yours


----------



## omeletteman

I give it a 9/10, I was going to do 10/10 for the same reason as Hertz did, but since he beat me too it and you have divuldged your secrets, im gonna have to keep that last point for myself.


----------



## photo gal

10/10  this picture tells a story....don't it?


----------



## woodsac

10/10
I mean come-on...do I have to go into details?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

0/10 for not going into the details.


----------



## woodsac

5/10 for replying

_You_ should already know the details


----------



## Chiller

10/10...still dig it.  The tats rock.


----------



## jocose

Chiller said:
			
		

> 10/10...still dig it. The tats rock.


 
10/10 just cuz it's Chiller!


----------



## photo gal

10/10   monkeys are a barrel of fun!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

100% Mmmmm. Breakfast.....


----------



## mygrain

10/10...do you stay crunchy in milk?
did you guys know that breakfast come from the combination of the two words break and fast? meaning to "break the fast"... amazing ah!?! wouldn't ya say...hmmm?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[edit]
damnit!! urmmm...

10/10...hertz is scary.


----------



## woodsac

big 10/10

Cause I could see myself trying what the mouse is :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 for the novel idea of filling your head with Helium.
Why else would you be holding it down like that except to stop it floating away?


----------



## ShaCow

already rated yours, but 100/10 for your above comment... hhahaa


----------



## surfingfireman

10/10 for being spikey


----------



## Meysha

10/10 for showing off those shoulders! Man they're huge. I hope that really is one of those funky american football things you're wearing. otherwise.... bugger. hehehehe.

Oh and can I say thanks to Ferny for bringing back those handcuffs!!!! I love that avatar!


----------



## peoples10

8/10 because it done my head in 

Oh you changed it it was the one picking your nose


----------



## Azuth

8/10 'cos it reminded me of Dr Who.


----------



## duncanp

7/10, ok, but small


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 because I like your pus sy


----------



## ShaCow

10/10 eye eye


----------



## duncanp

10/10 Hedghhog


----------



## surfingfireman

10/10 for the very rare european plaid cat


----------



## Hertz van Rental

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> 10/10 for the very rare european plaid cat


They ain't rare in Scotland - we call 'plaid' Tartan


----------



## icondigital

10/10 distinguished!  :taped sh:


----------



## JTHphoto

9/10 because you look like you can't handle the truth


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

9/10. It's a very handsome shot


----------



## Hertz van Rental

10/10 because if that's your navel you are going to need all the points you can get.


----------



## Verbal

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 10/10 because if that's your navel you are going to need all the points you can get.



10/10 'cause you look like a mafia don


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

10/10 caue some days I feel like my head will blow up too.

My avatar is actually the inside of my exhaust system on my car


----------



## aprilraven

10/10 cause i was thinking pottery which makes me think the movie "ghost" with patrick swazy, and mud..and wet kisses.... etc...( i need ice water... and a few drugs..)


----------



## photo gal

LOVE THIS.......13/10

is it you?


----------



## Fate

9/10 ..... im liking it lol...... i bet i get a low score for looking like a Emo


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

9/10 I think it's personable. What is "emo"?


----------



## icondigital

6/10 don't get it?  

emo is a comedian


----------



## Fate

icondigital said:
			
		

> 6/10 don't get it?
> 
> emo is a comedian


 
haha cuban cigar  it gets 10/10 automatically.

Emo is a ***** to describe.... its mainly a genre of music... but also a style/way of life sort of thing. Must be some stuff about it on the internet somewhere.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Fate said:
			
		

> Emo is a ***** to describe.... its mainly a genre of music... but also a style/way of life sort of thing. Must be some stuff about it on the internet somewhere.


Yes, there is
http://www.fourfa.com/


----------



## JTHphoto

Fate - 10/10 for living where Worcestershire Sauce comes from... that's awesome, i love that stuff...

Hertz - 10/10, because apparently he is scary...


----------



## photo gal

10/10 for the handsome factor!


----------



## JTHphoto

:blushing: 

10/10 for being so nice and i like eggs and i eat breakfast for dinner all the time!!!


----------



## Traci

Yep...10/10 for the fact that you are HAWT!:mrgreen:


:blushing:


----------



## JTHphoto

10/10 for a beautiful smile

ps... i think that is the first time anyone has ever said i was "HAWT"  lol


----------



## photo gal

12/10 yes...you are HAWT....you called it Traci!


----------



## Kent Frost

5/10

You shouldn't hide. ;-)


----------



## photo gal

10/10....if only I were a dentist!


----------



## Kent Frost

Ah, there ya go. Very pretty. ;-)

10/10


----------



## JonMikal

i wasn't going to play, but this thing cracks me up :lmao:  

50/10


----------



## LittleMan

10/10 Love the new Avatar JM. :thumbup:


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

9/10 I love B&W


----------



## Fate

i cant really see your face  but its cool.... hmmm.. 7/10!


----------



## bantor

Pure comedy factor, 9.5/10


----------



## ShaCow

love the water droplets.. and also your sig is very nice


----------



## LaFoto

Awww. A hedgehog. I love them! Therefore I really like your avatar. 100 points.


----------



## Mansi

sweet lil corinna! love the kiddie avatar 10/10


----------



## Verbal

Mansi said:
			
		

> sweet lil corinna! love the kiddie avatar 10/10



10/10 for the beautiful lady =)


----------



## Darfion

I can see right up your nose :er:


----------



## Verbal

Darfion said:
			
		

> I can see right up your nose :er:



You know you like it...

:roll:


----------



## photo gal

10/10  Smart and talented and HANDSOME! : )


----------



## nitefly

Alot of 10/10's being thrown about eh?! lol..

I'd give your avatar 9/10..


----------



## Peanuts

9/10 because I can't exactly tell whether it is human or not.


----------



## nitefly

9/10.. 

My avatar is of a garden feature/statue thing (can't think of name for it) of my grandad who passed away 3 years ago.


----------



## photo gal

10/10 you got me with the grandad!


----------



## duncanp

10/10 i like the face and the expression


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

10/10. How did you do that?


----------



## Darfion

You must be the youngest member on here :mrgreen:


----------



## DestinDave

10/10 for creativity Darren.  Reminds me of "A Night At The Roxy"


----------



## LittleMan

8/10
awesome, but I can't figure out what it is...


----------



## photo gal

100/10   I am loving your new avatar......Love that you included the violin!!!!  : )


----------



## Adriano

9/10, I wonder who I see in your avatar


----------



## Andrea K

10/10, nice pic


----------



## LittleMan

10/10.... kinda weird andreag... 



> 100/10   I am loving your new avatar......Love that you included the violin!!!!  : )


:hugs:


----------



## woodsac

10/10
The color really pops in this little view!


----------



## photo gal

85/10   Freakin creepy coolio!!!   And I love hands, hands everywhere!


----------



## anicole

infinity/10 for Photo Gal 

(hello ... Tom Selleck ... 'nuf said)


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

9/10 love a man in uniform


----------



## LittleMan

ScoobyRoo20 said:
			
		

> 9/10 love a man in uniform



ooo sorry anicole, you only got a 9/10. 
Guess Tom isn't that hot after all... 

8/10


----------



## Verbal

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ooo sorry anicole, you only got a 9/10.
> Guess Tom isn't that hot after all...
> 
> 8/10



10/10
classy:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan

Verbal said:
			
		

> 10/10
> classy:thumbup:


it may be classy, but it can't compete with office space! 

11/10


----------



## anicole

LittleMan said:
			
		

> ooo sorry anicole, you only got a 9/10.
> Guess Tom isn't that hot after all...
> 
> 8/10


 
Hey ... PG gets infinity on everything simply for Tom ...

However, Ben Affleck isn't everyone's cup of tea, but worked for the Space theme ... now I have to find a new one!

And LittleMan ... Yours is most assuredly 10/10 ...

Very nicely done!


----------



## DestinDave

Absolutely LittleMan...  10/10..  Great shot and love the selective color..
btw - mine's my 1st son's rattle toy (he's now 29yrs old) that I shot using a  5R prism filter way back in 1977.


----------



## kemplefan

7.83 to be honest cool shot but it lacks somthing, and i like randome numbers


----------



## Soul Rebel

7/10.

Just a little dark for an avatar in my opinion.


----------



## James H Lyons

Very cool dude.

Cheers
James


----------



## kemplefan

i staring anouther post same game, thsi ones a lil long


----------



## Unimaxium

Nah I like long threads.

7/10; I have no idea what it is.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

8/10. I feel like you are looking directly at me.


----------



## Ice

9.2/10, cute kid


----------



## kemplefan

7/10 cool picture but lacs substance


----------



## Unimaxium

6/10 I still have no idea what it is.


----------



## bantor

An eye hey? Classic choice so a 7/10


----------



## Adriano

9/10, just love cartoons:mrgreen:


----------



## Arch

Nice car, plus you bothered to put which evo it is so 7/10....you'd get an extra point if you owned one!


----------



## LittleMan

10/10
I love it!

one of my favs here.


----------



## Ice

9/10 great shot,  I voted for it in the fight club game! (I think)


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

8/10 Blue smoke?


----------



## photo gal

10/10   What a cutie pie!....Makes me smile whenever I see it!!!    : )


----------



## Rob

9/10 cos it's you, but I've seen it before!! 

Rob


----------



## Arch

i'v just gotta go again!....... 10/10 becuase its England.........and who says we're too patriotic.


----------



## kemplefan

8.894/10 i like the picture its realy cool jsut not super duper amazing, and once again i love randome numbers


----------



## duncanp

5/10 too small and too much loss of detail


----------



## Rob

10/10 for being a cool effect - LED torch was it?


----------



## duncanp

yea


10/10 GB!!!!


----------



## photo gal

10/10 for the creative factor!  : )


----------



## ShutteredEye

10/10, great emotion!!


----------



## Rob

10/10 for being cool image!

Rob


----------



## duncanp

10/10 GB!!


lol


----------



## Verbal

duncanp said:
			
		

> 10/10 GB!!
> 
> 
> lol



10/10


----------



## kemplefan

9.876/10 realy cool, just hard to read what it says


----------



## photo gal

6.33987/10  sorry it makes me think of the dentist.....eek!


----------



## doenoe

10/10 cause its always nice to see someones face


----------



## Andrea K

10/10 because I like your avatar


----------



## omeletteman

10/10 because anything less would jsut be mean.


----------



## ShelleySnapz

10/10...cuz its part of a camera!


----------



## bantor

10/10...it doesn't exist.  Anybody who wants a non-existing avatar to be rated simply has to get a 10/10


----------



## omeletteman

9/10 because I havent seen the movie


----------



## ShelleySnapz

LMAO!!  Glad you noticed!!!:mrgreen: :greenpbl: 





			
				bantor said:
			
		

> 10/10...it doesn't exist.  Anybody who wants a non-existing avatar to be rated simply has to get a 10/10


----------



## ShelleySnapz

OK OK...Here is MY avi!  Its me!  Its a bit old though..I have MUCH longer hair now!


----------



## clarinetJWD

10/10.  More self portraits, please


----------



## Reefbabe

Ahhh Music and the Arts...I give it a 10/10!


----------



## bantor

10/10. Great shot all around.


----------



## nitefly

10/10 because its a cool avatar and everyone is giving 10/10 no matter what.. lol..


----------



## Ice

kinda wierd.....










































10/10


----------



## Chiller

10/10  cause its cool.   Ice...cool...get it?


----------



## aprilraven

50/10....cause its chiller....and its way cool!!


----------



## Ice

Chiller said:
			
		

> 10/10  cause its cool.   Ice...cool...get it?



lol

10/10 really because it is one of the top two or three in my opinion!


opps....for chiller cause april stole my spot..... she gets a 8.7/10


----------



## photo gal

10/10 Fantastic  fire from ice....


----------



## doenoe

deja vu

10/10 cause its always nice to see someones face


----------



## LittleMan

doenoe said:
			
		

> deja vu
> 
> 10/10 cause its always nice to see someones face


10/10... because it's hillarious... :lmao:


----------



## aprilraven

LittleMan said:
			
		

> 10/10... because it's hillarious... :lmao:


 

400/10...cause that look is awesome little man......is that you??


----------



## LittleMan

aprilraven said:
			
		

> 400/10...cause that look is awesome little man......is that you??


yes, it's me. 
and for you.... 500/10 because it's reeeeeeally awesome!


----------



## Chiller

10/10, cause you are a musician.


----------



## aprilraven

between little man and chiller, life doesnt get any better..!!

chiller.... your 1000/10 cause your just so d*mn awesome of a photographer, and your avatar is mezmerizing...


----------



## Arch

Lovin your new one raven 10/10 for the queen of the dark side.....would you expect anything less.......you shouldn't or you'll get hexed.


----------



## aprilraven

thank you sweetie...

and speaking of loving an avatar..

you gotta have 10/10....your THE ARCH ANGEL...!! ( that means you got friends in high places..)


----------



## Rob

That definitely a 10/10 - great picture and it also works well as an avatar!

Rob


----------



## LittleMan

I'm not too sure about yours Rob... the USA isn't in the center of the map. 


 :lmao:

10/10 anyways!


----------



## anicole

10 strawberries /10 strawberries ...


----------



## LittleMan

anicole said:
			
		

> 10 strawberries /10 strawberries ...


mmm, 10/10... chocolate(or is that littleman) on top.


----------



## slickhare

LittleMan said:
			
		

> mmm, 10/10... chocolate(or is that littleman) on top.



10/10 cuz it looks amazing!


----------



## photo gal

10/10 cuz that is one sick oops I mean slick hare!


----------



## LittleMan

10/10 PhotoGal!
Love the photo! :thumbup:


----------



## omeletteman

10/10 because I wish I had a violin for an eye.


----------



## bantor

9/10. Because Cameras rock, and not 10/10 beacuase I can't see the brand, that makes me sad.


----------



## Xmetal

10/10, awesome movie and stop-motion animation rocks.


----------



## slickhare

Xmetal said:
			
		

> 10/10, awesome movie and stop-motion animation rocks.


i know i already did one, but that kermit ava really made me lol. :mrgreen: 11/10


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

10/10 I LOVE KERMIT


----------



## kemplefan

3/10 














just kiding 9.876/10 but realy can we be a bit more critical its nothing but 10/10 or 500/10 pleas stay in the 10-0 range and be a bit more critical


----------



## photo gal

kemplefan said:
			
		

> 3/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kiding 9.876/10 but realy can we be a bit more critical its nothing but 10/10 or 500/10 pleas stay in the 10-0 range and be a bit more critical


 


1.667/10


Critical isn't really my style......I tend to see beauty everywhere.....but....if you insist!


----------



## aprilraven

100/10 cause your the nicest person on here, and one of the most creative people i have ever met....!!!


----------



## LittleMan

200/10 just because I can! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller

100/10...cause it is a killer avatar.

ah...little man is waaaayyy too fast.


----------



## LittleMan

Chiller said:
			
		

> 100/10...cause it is a killer avatar.
> 
> * ah...little man is waaaayyy too fast.*


:lmao:

saw that...

150/10 Super awesome!


----------



## anicole

LittleMan said:
			
		

> :lmao:
> 
> saw that...
> 
> 150/10 Super awesome!


 
200/10  ...


----------



## photo gal

200/10

Man Chocolate and strawberries.....yayayayayayay


----------



## anicole

photo gal said:
			
		

> 200/10
> 
> Man Chocolate and strawberries.....yayayayayayay


 
I think Julia Roberts was on to something in Pretty Woman with them!

300/10 ... beauty is rampant in your family, eh?


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

9/10 mmm chocstarws yummmmmy


----------



## aprilraven

50/10  cause that is one cute kid.....


----------



## anicole

aprilraven said:
			
		

> 50/10 cause that is one cute kid.....


 
500/10 cause you look schmokin' in  your av!


----------



## duncanp

10/10



mmmm strawberries


----------



## Rob

10/10 for torch play!

Rob


----------



## aprilraven

10/10 cause you dont need to ask for directions...you got the map!!

pure genius...


----------



## LittleMan

another 200/10


----------



## anicole

It's going to be difficult to top this av, LM ... 

587/10


----------



## Chiller

10/10, cause you are one of the cousins grim.:thumbup:


----------



## Arch

one of my favorite av's 10/10


----------



## anicole

Chiller ... 250/10 ... cause I soooo dig your style!
(Archangel beat me to it ..)

Angel ... 10/10 dude ... you rock!


----------



## Reefbabe

10/10....who can pass up chocolate covered strawberries?!


----------



## anicole

Reefbabe said:
			
		

> 10/10....who can pass up chocolate covered strawberries?!


 
Makes for good times out of reality ... 

10/10 ... you have a ton of beauty in that shot!


----------



## LittleMan

594/10 delicious!


----------



## Reefbabe

10/10....I think this is the most attractive eye I've ever come across!


----------



## LittleMan

well, ReefBabe... I'll give your avatar a 150/10 because I think you're very beautiful in it!


----------



## panzershreck

10/10 hooray for music! (or whatever that is)


----------



## omeletteman

10/10 for pixelated goodness


----------



## ShaCow

9/10 dials are goood


----------



## omeletteman

1,000,000/10 for resurecting this thread.


----------



## lostprophet

7/10


----------



## mentos_007

7/10.... dunno whats this


----------



## LaFoto

10/10

Always our lovely Mentos !!!


----------



## Soul Rebel

10/10.


----------



## slickhare

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> 7/10.... dunno whats this



it's from jay and silent bob

and for the guy above me, 7/10


----------



## GoM

6/10...not entirely sure what that is...(and if you say "a rabbit", I'll smack you)


----------



## thebeginning

8/10  cool, shiney.


I didnt know this thread was still floating around, it has been like a year since i started it :shock:


----------



## omeletteman

9/10   I have absolutley no idea what it is.


----------



## Mansi

:mrgreen: cool pov 
7/10


----------



## Chiller

10/10  Because...


----------



## Mansi

because?

... lovin that av... 10/10


----------



## Chiller

Mansi said:
			
		

> because?
> 
> ... lovin that av... 10/10



 Cause you are a 10 outa 10


----------



## duncanp

10/10


----------



## zedin

Oh.. hard to rate when duncamp doesn't have one!  Go get yourself an avatar!


----------



## LaFoto

Zedin, so sorry, only 4/10 for your avatar makes me SOOOOOOOO curious to see your face!!! :flirty:


----------



## duncanp

i do so..


----------



## V.Alonso

6/10 i like the expression of the smiley


----------



## zedin

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Zedin, so sorry, only 4/10 for your avatar makes me SOOOOOOOO curious to see your face!!! :flirty:


hehe.. fine.. here is a photo from that same trip.. its my Zoolander pose 






And you probably cannot tell but in my avatar pic I am bleeding from a finger where I sliced myself with something on the tripod!  I bleed for my hobby!!!

And a 9/10 for V.Alonso's avatar.  I like the effect of the washed out simplified look but it still has nice detail in hair.


----------



## duncanp

7/10 , i bleed for a hobby sound bad..


----------



## LaFoto

10/10 for the cute smilie avatars you're using, Duncan.

But I hope that Xhighhand17 will soon come to judge someone's avatar so then I can give her new one a 10/10. I am really waiting for that .


----------



## Corry

11/10, cuz it makes me wanna sit back on a lawn chair, talking with a couple of buddies, eatin something cooked over the fire, and watch the sun go down.


----------



## LaFoto

(Only it was going UP   )


----------



## Xmetal

ohhh purrrrdy. 

9/10


----------



## Corry

LaFoto said:
			
		

> (Only it was going UP   )



Meh, either way.


----------



## LittleMan

can't beat a self portrait! 10/10 :thumbup:


----------



## Alison

9/10 Nice, simple and effective


----------



## morydd

9/10
A great way to show your child and still maintain a level of privacy. Also, it's a good shot.


----------



## Alex06

9/10

Cool two tone and fond memories of stamp making in school.  Er..


----------



## thebeginning

10/10 - self portraits deserve high scores!  that IS you, isn't it?   i hope so!


----------



## Alex06

Yep it's me.

10/10- Love your wild mane. :mrgreen:  It _is_ you right?


----------



## thebeginning

hahah thanks! i think...

yes, that _is _me.


----------



## Chiller

10/10, cause it is really really cool


----------



## nitefly

10/10.. because anything less would be just mean. and because it rocks.


----------



## Weaving Wax

I've seen this thread on other forums. 

5/10. It's interesting if you look close up. You start to notice the details..


----------



## duncanp

8/10 eerie


----------



## David

I shall rate Duncan's avatar by asking if I can nick a copy? If I have to put a figure on it, then a 9/10 for making me laugh.  :thumbup: 

David

Edited in light of lost prophet's comment below. It's my hand coming out of my mouth - it was for a photoshop comp entitled "Never Bite The Hand That Feeds You" and is called "Too Late."


----------



## lostprophet

8/10 as I 've no idea what it is and thats a good thing


----------



## Luminosity

10/10 because I adore big cats


----------



## duncanp

8/10 interesting


----------



## Alex06

I love it! If only my day went like that...:mrgreen:


----------



## Alex06

Oops! 10/10


----------



## thebeginning

did you just give yourself a 10/10?


----------



## Alex06

see I _knew_ the moment I hit "Post Quick Reply" that somebody would say that.  No, actually I realized I forgot to actually give Duncanp's avatar a number rating.  But, not wanting to make it worse by posting three times in a row I just hoped no-one would notice. :blushing:  In hindsight that was a lofty hope-  this forum is full of photographers who pay great attention to the most minute of details.  So I say again... *oops!  So there.:greenpbl: *


----------



## forzaF1

9/10 for being brave enough to show you actual identity all over the internet. I'm not.


----------



## Unimaxium

8/10 for Ferrari ;-)


----------



## clarinetJWD

Big Brother is Watching...
8/10


----------



## bitteraspects

10/10 because i have nothing interesting to add. im just following the trend


----------



## duncanp

9/10 vector


----------



## lostprophet

9/10


----------



## Antarctican

10/10.  I like the bright pink, and given the names you Brits come up with for stuff, I take it that's the local hamburger place??


----------



## Alison

:shock: It's the return of Chase! I think he had that Av for years 

10/10 because it made me smile!


----------



## PlasticSpanner

10/10 for cuteness!


----------



## Mitica100

10/10 because I love astronomy.


----------



## duncanp

10/10 great animation


----------



## kulakova

9/10 smiley!


----------



## Efergoh

8/10


----------



## photo gal

10/10

For sure if it means you serve our country!!  : )


----------



## Chiller

10/10 for a 10/10 chicky.


----------



## photo gal

awwwwww thanks chilley!!

10/10 for one rockin' rocker with a heart of gold!!  : )


----------



## Arch

another 10/10 for pgirly..... cuz she's pgirly and thats reason enough


----------



## Antarctican

10/10 cuz Arch is soooo purdy! (and nice, and talented)


----------



## thebeginning

9/10 very 'cute' 

is that a linux laptop?


----------



## Hoppy

10/10   but I think thats already been said :er:


----------



## doenoe

9/10 just because its a groovy picture


----------



## Alex_B

8/10

good shot, that owl looks evil though  .. I suppose it is not a self portrait :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet

9/10

its a classic camera


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

HAHA I used to watch that cartoon when I was a kid... I for the name of it though 8/10:lmao:


----------



## lostprophet

10/10 

it was either Wacky Races or Catch the Pigeon


----------



## Tangerini

He's from wacky races!  (Muttley: partner in crime to Dick Dastardly  )

10/10 Very nice self portrait


----------



## Tangerini

Um er, I didn't mean Muttley was your self portrait, lostprophet... we posted simultaniously - or however you spell it..  but I give you a 10/10 for your taste in cartoon dogs


----------



## ScoobyRoo20

9/10 DOg paw?

That's actualy a pic of me that a really great friend took.


----------



## cherrymoose

^You've already been rated, but I give you a... 9/10 for a nice portrait. :mrgreen:


----------



## Icon72

10/10 Smiling inside?


----------



## newrmdmike

8/10 .    . .  w for wisconsin?


----------



## ShaCow

10/10 Great b&w


----------



## blackdoglab

7/10 what the hell is that thing, a neon spider?


----------



## ShaCow

blackdoglab said:


> 7/10 what the hell is that thing, a neon spider?


ah I was playing with photoshop one night and kinda liked the result 
9/10 another great b&w


----------



## Peniole

9/10 I actually like the neon spider


----------



## bitteraspects

6/10, because i dont know what it is. lol


----------



## clarinetJWD

Ooooh, ZOMBIE GAME THREAD!

7/10, because it can be the beginning of a good night...or the end of a very bad one.

(To whoever's next, I don't care what you say, my avatar is...smashing.)


----------



## polymoog

8/10 for both originality and composition - I saw it several times before realising what it was ;-)


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

I give yours 7/10 for looking 8-bit:thumbup:


----------



## Plankton

10/10 for reminding me of the monty python sketch.


----------



## Josh66

6/10

Too dark, but I still kinda like it anyway...



polymoog said:


> 8/10 for both originality and composition - I saw it several times before realising what it was ;-)



I still don't know what it is...

(Don't tell me, I'll figue it out eventually........maybe)


----------



## bitteraspects

10/10 
"your beard is good" - flight of the conchords


----------



## Grace Mendoza

7/10 
- it's a clear photo, but too much focus on the cheek


----------



## newrmdmike

8/10 beautiful long hair, pretty lips, good posture, portrait of a child with interesting cropping. 

really like this photo alot. 

and heres to reviving a friends thread.


----------

